# do any of u think u r not attractive?



## theretrogirl70

Idk becuz I think sumtimes when ppl deal with social anxiety we seem to think that we r not attractive....like for instance...I think that i'm not all that good looking but when guys try to speak to me I start to feel akward and wonder why they even want to speak to me...is this normal?


----------



## RUFB2327

For people with social anxiety, yes, it is very normal. We usually have very low self-esteem and always think the worse in ourselves.


----------



## theretrogirl70

Yep exzacly!


----------



## heatherly1993

idk wit me its different i sometimes feel lik that if guys talk to me other times i dont an i feel lik the hottest ***** out there =p lmao but uhmm my social anxiety is more based on me thinking im boring and weird nd i have nothing good to say. ITS SO WEIRD BECAUSE I KNOW THESE THOUGHT ARE NOT TRUE AND IRRATIONAL BUT I JUST CANT STOP EM =[


----------



## olschool

Yes


----------



## Double Indemnity

I like some of my features, but overall I feel unattractive. I'm not very confident in my appearance. Being overweight isn't helping matters.


----------



## JaneGray

It's completely normal to feel that way if you don't like your appearance or don't feel comfortable with yourself. I still don't and it's a big part of what's keeping me from putting myself out there. I don't pay much attention to the people around me because I'm so drawn into myself so I have no idea what they think I look like...


----------



## Joe

Im ugly, but I blame it partially on not going out much, growing skinny + pale lack of sleep making me have really bad bags under my eyes. If I was of average health id probably be under average but still Id be ok with it, im not bothered now because ive got bigger problems but if the unlikely chance strikes that I get rid of them it might become a concern, or it might get better as a side-effect of improvement.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd

The majority of people think they are unattractive. I find myself attractive though, to the point of it being creepy how much i like my physical appearance. Lol.

But there are so many physically attractive people with SA its great and sad that most of them don't see it. SA doesn't make you any less attractive than a person without SA, SA just makes you think you're unattractive.


----------



## Poisoned

I know I'm not attractive. ;P


----------



## Bee6

Well attractive, pretty, hot, and good-looking are all different things.

I think I'm more "good-looking" than attractive, as I take care of myself, except weight wise:sigh I try to look good and all that. My face isn't that great though, but there's nothing I can really do to change my facial features so I'm trying to learn to live with em.

Basically, I could use some work, but I don't think I'm ugly. I can't really see you that well in your pic, theretrogirl70, but you look okay from what I can see remember if u think your ugly there's is always at least 1 person that loves the way u look


----------



## abstractdreamer

Definitely. I feel so plain and unnoticable. Like a wallflower. There are many things that I'd like to change about myself, but can't...

I'm trying to get over it though.

edit: I do also agree that there are a lot of attractive people with SA. I wonder how they can't see it though, with the loads of attention that they might get!


----------



## Matomi

Probably somewhat attractive but there is always someone who thinks otherwise.
I don't really care either way.


----------



## nkprasad12

Yeah, I really can't tell with guys but I think I'm not attractive. Hopefully not too ugly though...


----------



## Help please

I have low self esteem, some days are better than others...


----------



## b4ucame

yes it is very normal i feel that way all the time!!


----------



## Ratboy96

Ha I know I'm not attractive :/ (probably just my SA) any success I've ever had with girls (not much) has been through just being nice


----------



## Shadow2009

I think I look good in a mirror, and always feel quite happy and "proud" of myself for looking the way I do, but obviously the mirror lies. 

Whenever I see myself in photographs, videos etc i'm mortified at the way I look. I have a long chin, bad teeth and droopy lips - i'm planning on getting jaw surgery to "fix" my appearance but it won't be completed for about two years as I need braces first, so it'll be a long time before I feel confident in the way I look. I also have pectus excavatum, am incredibly thin, have acne and no fashion sense. Yay.


----------



## aw1993

I don't always look in the mirror and think I'm ugly, but i have this ingrained insecurity about my appearance that I carry with me at all times.


----------



## Relz

Poisoned said:


> I know I'm not attractive. ;P


This. Exactly.
I always get mistaken for a guy. :cry


----------



## bitoqueen

I don't feel attractive at all and I know I don't look attractive either because if I was, I would have gotten compliments about my looks from a lot of ppl by now.


----------



## delete everything

fds


----------



## Ratboy96

^lol im a guy so I won't make that judgement...but nice photography


----------



## Lasair

Oh I know I'm not attractive - but what ever


----------



## bcr

I don't think I'm not attractive I know I'm not. I know I'm ugly. I got rejected by all girls who I asked out and I'm completely ignored in public. If I do get attention it's a "what is wrong with him" look.


----------



## montego

i feel the same way, i dont understand why a girl would want to know me or talk to me if half of everyone i know doesnt care of my existance.


----------



## notna

I don't know.

What I do know though is if you think of the same thought again and again you will eventually believe it.


----------



## GD8

tproc said:


> Pretty sure I'm not at all attractive. Some people tell me I am but I've never had a girlfriend and I've been rejected by every girl I've ever shown interest in.
> 
> But here's my picture anyway:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


dude your hair is incredible lol


----------



## GenoWhirl

Low self esteem seems to be more of an issue to me than my actual appearance however my face over the last year or so has either gotten naturally round or all my weight went to cheeks either way it's the only thing I'm not to fond of other than that I'm just a wallflower to put it bluntly.


----------



## Blawnka

I constantly call myself ugly in front of everyone, guys think its hilarious, girls always deny it, I still think I am regardless.


----------



## Ashley1990

Nope I want believe if anybody says that..if thats really true..i wont believe at all..m self obsessed


----------



## Invalid Username

I never say it, but I feel that I look like crap most of the time. In my pics on FB I think I look super awkward. But girls seem to take notice of me a lot and at times I don't even realise until a friend tells me that a chick has been staring at me for a while. I can't convince myself that I look good, but as long as other people think so anyway, I don't have much of an issue with it.


----------



## zer0small

Well I don't consider myself attractive, so if that constitutes as "not attractive", then I guess yes unfortunately.


----------



## HurtTeammate

i consider myself average. can i get some honest opinion (if i am butt effin ugly, let me know)


----------



## Rixy

No one here is ugly.


----------



## purplerainx3

Yeah I do, and I wish I could stop caring about my appearance so much. It's really sad and pathetic because I'm constantly checking a mirror and stuff like that, which probably makes me seem really conceited :/


----------



## That guy over there

Somtimes Il think i look ok and somtimes il think im unattractive for example at home in the mirror i think im ok looking but if im out then i always compare myself to good looking people without thinking about it and it makes me feel unattractive.


----------



## Sage Sagan

Shadow2009 said:


> I think I look good in a mirror, and always feel quite happy and "proud" of myself for looking the way I do, but obviously the mirror lies.
> 
> Whenever I see myself in photographs, videos etc i'm mortified at the way I look. I have a long chin, bad teeth and droopy lips - i'm planning on getting jaw surgery to "fix" my appearance but it won't be completed for about two years as I need braces first, so it'll be a long time before I feel confident in the way I look. I also have pectus excavatum, am incredibly thin, have acne and no fashion sense. Yay.


Braces reshape your mouth structure. Consider the orthodontist's metal, before the surgeon's scalpel.


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

I'm not sure to be honest, nobody's ever gave me compliments or said anything bad about my looks really. So i guess i'm just average.

It would be nice if i could get an opinion though.

http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n493/roflcop81/IMG_1168.jpg
I'm not at my best in that picture but it's the only one i got atm.
Please be honest, i think i look like @!#& personally.

Oh and @HurtTeammate I think you look good, i doubt that means anything to you coming from a guy and all lol but still.


----------



## HurtTeammate

[/QUOTE]
Oh and @HurtTeammate I think you look good, i doubt that means anything to you coming from a guy and all lol but still.[/QUOTE]

lol thanks, better than not at all. also i think i guy can tell another guy if he looks good or not without him being homosexual. i hate all the homophobia in this world


----------



## wnt2chng

I'm hideous.


----------



## Sage Sagan

Yes we're attractive; for most of us, our attractiveness _scares _us away from talking to people.


----------



## berries in a basket

I'm pretty friggin' ugly.


----------



## Marlon

My body screams _attractiveness_.

jk


----------



## trendyfool

I know I look ok, but I don't think I'm attractive, exactly. Especially not my body...


----------



## Sage Sagan

HurtTeammate said:


> lol thanks, better than not at all. also i think i guy can tell another guy if he looks good or not without him being homosexual. i hate all the homophobia in this world


It has its merits; I can tell who I should waste, and who I should waste time with.


----------



## sundays

i honestly think that's the root of my social anxiety. i always think that if i were prettier i wouldn't have these problems. i really do wish i were prettier.. 
i got my first plastic surgery at 15. my mom was seriously reluctant and she regrets allowing me to have it, but sometimes i would cry over how physically unattractive i was.
i got the surgery and i still feel ugly as ****. my sister tells me almost every day how bad the surgery looks. i plan on getting more surgery as soon as i have the money


----------



## angelk01

Yeah i think i am ugly as i have
a birthmark. I feel worried what people think.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I know I'm not


----------



## GD8

sundays said:


> i honestly think that's the root of my social anxiety. i always think that if i were prettier i wouldn't have these problems. i really do wish i were prettier..
> i got my first plastic surgery at 15. my mom was seriously reluctant and she regrets allowing me to have it, but sometimes i would cry over how physically unattractive i was.
> i got the surgery and i still feel ugly as ****. my sister tells me almost every day how bad the surgery looks. i plan on getting more surgery as soon as i have the money


plastic surgery always looks like ****, especially fake tits. plastic surgery doesn't make you feel any better, it just makes you look like a freak. just learn to be happy with the way you look unless you want to end up looking like jocelyn wildenstein.


----------



## Brad

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> I know I'm not


this


----------



## Juracule

To the few of you who have linked their photo's:
First would probably be good-looking. He reminds me of a kid-version of charlie sheen. 
Second is probably average. Looks like a nice guy though. 
I think I'm average. I'm fairly lean and have some muscles and look okay, but I also frequently have light acne attacks and don't shave enough.


----------



## aw1993

yeah a lot of the time I don't feel too attractive.


----------



## DustyRaincoat

Yeah, I do feel that I am unattractive. And when people tell me I am, I feel that they don't really mean it..


----------



## TaylorLeighann

I have my days where I feel "alright" and days I hate the way I look. I never have days where I can say "I look really good". I feel like it would be a completely vain & conceited thing to say even if I did believe it.


----------



## mreynolds102787

The other day I was in a grocery store and saw my reflection and went into panic mode. It was awful. I felt like the most hideous creature there ever was. And that everyone was watching me and thinking the same thing( yes I know it is irrational but oh well)

I HATE mirrors in stores. I can be perfectly fine, then see myself and instantly plummet to zero confidence. 

I always have, and probably always will, struggle with how I see myself. It doesn't matter how many people argue with me or try to tell me different.. I don't see it and I don't feel it. I see/feel unattractive.


----------



## Secretaz

I can't stand the way I look. I look too disgusting and hideous.
My face is the worst part in my body. I have so bad acne that I can't go out of this house without makeup. Makeup can't still hide everything.. Fortunately I will get medicines to this soon.
My body looks very bad too. I'm very skinny, I've tried to gain weight but it does not work. Thinness is in my genes. I have so small breasts that I can't even call them as breasts. Besides of that I'm as short as the kids in a primary school. :bash


----------



## KMK420

im prety sure im ugly. everyone including my mother reminds me everyday


----------



## Insane1

Sometimes I look in the mirror and start hating the way I look,and sometimes I check the mirror and I think I look good. I think I have BDD. I mostly don't like the way I look because of my chin,nose and because I'm super skinny,it makes me feel.. inferior. :/

@KMK420-Your mother says that? :/


----------



## Josh O

Yes, before I had SA I actually thought pretty highly of myself and my looks. That all went out the window when depression and SA kicked in.


----------



## lambykins

i feel pretty sometimes but for the most part i find myself unattractive. i've gained some weight since high school. i'm 19 now...i don't know if i should be posting in this forum but whatever. anyway, body can be changed to an extent, hair can be styled, but i don't like my facial features! i mean it could be worse, but frankly it could also be a lot better. i don't think i'd get plastic surgery so i guess i'll have to live with it. 

another thing that bothers me is that my boyfriend might not find me attractive enough although perhaps it's all in my head. he tells me that he is pretty shallow and he wouldn't be with me if he found didn't think i looked good enough. so that is reassuring...erm, sort of.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## Josh O

Hallucinating Zebra said:


> Everyday...
> 
> Being severely underwieght doesn't exactly help, boney face, :blank


I can relate, I'm severely underweight and docs don't know why. I eat fine, just don't gain weight :s


----------



## Kingpin

I don't know.
Some girls seem to think I'm not 'attractive' but I can't even complain when I take a look in the mirror.

If anything, my eyes look pretty gentle. :|


----------



## Rossy

I don't think I am that great but I have been told more than once that I am good looking


----------



## Nesa

All guys kind of look the same to me. Same with girls. Probably because guys seem to dress the same (comfortable casual wear, or sophisticated casual wear) and so do girls (skinny jeans/skirt, fashionable top + shiny hair). I haven't really met or seen anyone who truly deviated from this standard (unless they dressed goth or something, but even then that's just the kind of look that renders faces anonymous to me). I think a lot of people with SA think they're unattractive, but I truly believe that everyone here is a _lot _prettier than they give themselves credit for, lol. You'd think there were a bunch of Elephant Man-esque SAers, with the way society forces people to obsess over every single physical flaw in exacting detail. No one is perfect, and even the people who look perfect might have as many body/self-image issues as your normal, everyday, average man or woman (for example, all the extremely beautiful models that commit suicide or die of anorexia)..


----------



## Dissonance

Eh I'm not great at all, any girl going after me is completely delusional and should go look somewhere else, they can definitely do better.


----------



## riceboy247

The hell? Do I look pretty to you?!


----------



## LastHorcrux

I used to be extremely self-conscious about my appearance & then SA came along and hit me hard. It made me forget about how I looked and made me obsessed with how I portrayed myself in speech. 

I worry if I sound stupid, not if I look good  But yeah, I think I'm attractive. Not incredibly gorgeous, but I think I'm alright


----------



## Shadow2009

Every picture i've seen of SA's on the "post a picture of yourself right now thread" shows that everyone on here is good looking.  There's definitely no ugly people.

And kinda off topic but has anyone else noticed that you look better in a mirror than you do in photos??


----------



## artynerd

Yeah me. Im not that bad. But im not attractive either. Im below average.


----------



## Joe

Shadow2009 said:


> Every picture i've seen of SA's on the "post a picture of yourself right now thread" shows that everyone on here is good looking.  There's definitely no ugly people.
> 
> And kinda off topic but has anyone else noticed that you look better in a mirror than you do in photos??


yeah ive noticed that too lol

(for both of them)

+ Sometimes I feel im good looking but only with wet hair :/ My face is really ugly though (Its increased by my paleness and baggy eyes but I was never attractive) and my double crown means I can't help my hair sticking out everywhere :S


----------



## dmpj

I can relate this this, My self confidence is so low.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Shadow2009 said:


> Every picture i've seen of SA's on the "post a picture of yourself right now thread" shows that everyone on here is good looking.  There's definitely no ugly people.
> 
> And kinda off topic but has anyone else noticed that you look better in a mirror than you do in photos??


I actually think I look better in photos because I'm not having my picture taking by a ****ing-super-good-quality camera, the quality sorta takes care of small problems with my face


----------



## AU5T1N

*im honestly not sure lol*

hahahs


----------



## AU5T1N

yeah im not sure if i am or not, some people say i am but i feel like yhyre lying and my mom tells me i look terrible somedays too....


----------



## Chatise19

Help please said:


> I have low self esteem, some days are better than others...


Same here. It's all in the thinking.


----------



## Banks

Rixy said:


> No one here is ugly.


^this.

the way you ACT will have more of an impact on people than the way you look... if you're quiet and awkward then it doesn't matter how good looking you are - people will think you're weird, (because it's not the norm).


----------



## Freiheit

I think I'm average looking. My face isn't conventionally feminine but I like the shape of my body and the fact that I don't have to diet and am naturally thin.


----------



## noyadefleur

Of course. I think everyone feels that way at some point. I can't look in the mirror without seeing something unattractive, if it's not the dark circles under my eyes, it's a blemish, my nose, or my lips. Sometimes I try tirelessly to fix the way I look if I'm not content with it, other times I just don't even care. I'm referred to as "cute" whenever I get any sort of complement. I can't ever become anything else, I guess.


----------



## CWe

That's a tough one for me, part of me thinks and know's that im attractive and a part of me doesn't, im ashamed to think iam cause i dont want to be conceited or full of myself.

(walks past a mirror, damn, who is that!) JK JK


----------



## Barette

I don't think I'm attractive. Occasionally I'll have these crazy moods where I think I'm pretty, but for the most part I feel average.


----------



## Evilan

I have an attractive body which I keep in shape by running and lifting, but I always feel my face is ugly in stark comparison. It's like someone put the pieces incorrectly on a Mr. Potato Head Doll.


----------



## artynerd

I think Im okay if I had clear skin and maybe nice hairstyle and figure. But I have really bad skin, its un-curable. It spoils everything. Makeup dont do wonders for me.


----------



## Kyrsta

I have the worst self image of all of my friends. I honestly don't think I look like everyone else. I don't have straight teeth. I don't have slick silky hair. I am bigger than everyone else. Idk. It bothers me every single day. I would give anything to look or be like them...but I guess it is safe to assume even if I were like them I would still feel this way...


----------



## tohellandback

I'm ok, not terrible ugly to look at, but nothing special either. I have always said I appear to have been made with random body parts thrown together because I'm not symmetrical in any way and I notice more and more things like this all the time. (darn crooked nose)


----------



## irandom97

exactly. honestly, when my anxiety gets very bad, its when im talking to somebody and i start thinking about how i saw myself in the mirror right before. and me thinking i probably look so ugly right now. and it just gets soo worse after that..


----------



## MeggieGirl

I don't think I am attractive. I don't think I am super ugly, but for sure not attractive.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

I don't think I'm attractive except on good days either. Like, I'm wearing makeup and everything but my hair just wouldn't fall in the right way and it just drives me crazy. And then I think little of myself for being so shallow. :/


----------



## redskinsfan17

I usually have horrible self esteem. Sometimes if I did my hair or makeup right I'll look in the mirror and think I'm a little pretty, but that's it. It only lasts a moment anyway, and I'm back to being ugly. :/


----------



## Unexist

yes I do most of the time, so I always spent alot of thinking about my self image, I still dont see myself as attractive at all though


----------



## brandini734

I wouldn't say I'm attractive like for dating but I would say that I'm "cute", like baby cute since people like telling me that for some reason


----------



## Nekomata

Yeah, I'm not especially attractive either. i don't really know what I am, but attractive isn't it XD


----------



## Rossy

No,keep getting told I am cute/good looking so I must be:teeth


----------



## Liz95

I don't feel attractive...was told by a guy I used to fancy...now my best friend...that he didn't find me attractive, my self confidence was shot. In fact my social anxiety is awful around guys...not fun when at this age I really want a boyfriend.


----------



## Cecile

Being sincere, I do think of myself as attractive, even if I'm not (which I don't know) but I do believe it. That's what makes me feel sad at times, that even feeling attractive as I do, I don't get as much attention...


----------



## chynaaGH

Idk why, but it varies for me, like for no apparent reason :\ 
Some days I wake up and feel mehh, other days I feel completely ugly and don't want to go out AT ALL. I used to think I was reallyy ugly until people started to really say I was pretty. Especially people I never would've expected (and shockingly, sometimes complete strangers!). People would say they love my skin, and my eyes.. so that's all I feel confident about.

Insecurities it is


----------



## Colie319

heatherly1993 said:


> idk wit me its different i sometimes feel lik that if guys talk to me other times i dont an i feel lik the hottest ***** out there =p lmao but uhmm my social anxiety is more based on me thinking im boring and weird nd i have nothing good to say. ITS SO WEIRD BECAUSE I KNOW THESE THOUGHT ARE NOT TRUE AND IRRATIONAL BUT I JUST CANT STOP EM =[


Exactly how I feel !


----------



## Venkska

I'm average so yeah I don't think of my self as being ugly or unattractive because I can sometimes see chicks check me out outside of school anyways. :yes


----------



## chrisj89

i feel ugly


----------



## Meta14

All the time.


----------



## montego

i think i am emotionally unattractive, and probably physically. i kind of act like a robot in public or at school, just kind of do whats necessary, the sit there with my music and just stare at the wall through my sun glasses all day till we go home


----------



## Nathanst

I don't know, I've been told I'm really attractive but some days I can see it some days I can't. I always manage to point out a flaw in my appearance, however minor.


----------



## arnie

***


----------



## AnnaM

sometimes i feel pretty, often i don't.. mostly when i'm going out or i'm at school where i'm around pretty girls, that really gets me self-conscious


----------



## Rossy

You should not feel self conscious Anna your naturally very pretty


----------



## Kennnie

Well looking in the mirror right now it's safe to say I'm pretty frickin fugly right now my hair is a mess acne nostrils all flared up. Yup prety ugz


----------



## Mich123

mirrors do lie,im not attractive,other poeples opinions whether good or bad never help


----------



## shy girl

Most teenagers (and adults) feel like this, me included. Personally, my insecurities about the way I look add to my social anxiety but are not the main problem. My low self-esteem, as with many people, comes from a belief that I'm just an all-round "bad" person.


----------



## janny13

AnnaM said:


> sometimes i feel pretty, often i don't.. mostly when i'm going out or i'm at school where i'm around pretty girls, that really gets me self-conscious


I feel the same way. When I'm around pretty girls my self esteem seems to plummet.


----------



## theprocrastinator

I didn't have problems with my appearance before but lately my lack of self esteem got me into thinking that I plain and ugly. So whenever people that I feel are better looking talks to me, I get this feeling of inferiority and end up making myself look very awkward lol


----------



## Unexist

So much


----------



## Snail Shells

I wouldn't rate myself as a super-model, but I'm actually pretty comfortable with how I look. There are certain traits I dislike (I have thin hair, smallish mouth, and tend to be pretty pale), but my self-esteem when it comes to appearance has actually been pretty solid recently.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

different lights,different shades.
don't really care.i know its possible to hook someone if i really needed that kinda connection..
i know my flaws but who doesn't.
sometimes days are good and such.


----------



## JimShorts

I don't think you have to be drop dead gorgeous to be considered attractive, I think if you feel insecure emerge yourself in similar people, but dont try to be friends with what you consider ugly ppl to boost confidence because that's mean lol. I think I'm attractive physically enough that I'm comfortable. I just need to show im confident


----------



## JesseKS

Of course. It's the main reason for my SA. That sounds shallow but it's the truth. :[


----------



## lkt95

I feel as my body is attractive but my face and personality isn't :/


----------



## Rossy

Photos of me in my album so people can make there own minds up


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

A few girls in secondary school had crushes on me. But I don't think Im that attractive.


----------



## Farideh

I don't think I am attractive but that's because people out there had made me feel this way based on their negative treatment towards me. Before all of that, I used to think of myself as attractive. I just get so angry at myself for basing my own self worth on what others thought of me or how they would act towards me. I wish I can learn to love myself no matter the harsh treatments I get from others.


----------



## millyxox

Hmm...I think I'm ok looking thanks to a little makeup here & there hehe


----------



## Insane1

Secretaz said:


> I can't stand the way I look. I look too disgusting and hideous.
> My face is the worst part in my body. I have so bad acne that I can't go out of this house without makeup. Makeup can't still hide everything.. Fortunately I will get medicines to this soon.
> My body looks very bad too. I'm very skinny, I've tried to gain weight but it does not work. Thinness is in my genes. I have so small breasts that I can't even call them as breasts. Besides of that I'm as short as the kids in a primary school. :bash


I'm skinny too,I'm 1,73 and I weight 53 kgs,I work out and I eat like hell,last summer I went from 49 to 53 kg and I used to eat 6 times a day. You should eat 2000-3000 calories a day,drink a liter of milk (400-600 calories),eat like 10 slices of bread a day (each has 60 calories), eat french fries,eggs,cheese and meat ALSO eat sesame bars,they're cheap and each sesame bar has 500 calories,it doesen't make your stomach pop and you can eat two sesame bars+the usual food+a liter of milk every day and you'll put on weight. Hope I helped...:blank


----------



## CipherAgent

I'm a pretty ugly guy. Not just ugly, but abnormal. Babies cry. No joke.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

The people on this thread who I have seen photos of I thought were all good-looking.

I don't think I'm ugly, just incredibly plain-looking with bad hair and acne. I have never recieved a compliment on the way I look though. My main problem is I lack charisma. I've seen plenty of guys who I consider worse looking than myself who are in relationships with very attractive girls, because they have charisma.


----------



## Toppington

I don't think I look bad. My acne really picked up last year and hasn't stopped, but other than my skin, I like the way I look.


----------



## fallen18

I don't think I am because I grew up with people telling me I wasn't so of course it's what I believe.


----------



## KelsKels

Sometimes I think I look alright. But mostly I think I'm unattractive compared to most people.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

KelsKels said:


> Sometimes I think I look alright. But mostly I think I'm unattractive compared to most people.


:ditto


----------



## Cerberios

T-shirts and messy hair. In my earlier years I was down to vintage wool sweaters and baggy, dirty jeans. On more than one occasion I was confused as a guy (even at work sometimes by small children, even with my hair in a pony tail, they point and say "that guy etc..."). Now that I'm picking myself up and actually going for sweet fads, people notice me and say that I am cute or pretty. Heck, I have a boyfriend and he's head over heels for me and my looks...

I feel that I look like a man. It's such a disgusting feeling, trying to look my best but looking in the mirror I find that the clothes I like, look like pure **** on me. Broad shoulders but a long neck. Thick eyebrows but a cute smile. I dunno anymore.


----------



## Starlightx

I definitely don't find myself particularly attractive on most days. Sometimes in my head I feel so ugly. I have a bit of a problem with my facial proportions which I annoyingly obsess over in my head sometimes. In all honesty, I'm average at best. 
As for how others perceive me, I've been called everywhere from pretty to ugly so I don't even know really. 
What I mostly don't find attractive about myself are some of my inner qualities.


----------



## Rossy

I am not really sure.


----------



## Shadow2009

I've been depressed all day thinking about how ugly I am. It's even worse when I watch the TV and see guys my age with huge biceps and shiny white teeth and fashionable hairstyles/clothes and then I look in the mirror and see a skeleton with acne, crooked teeth and messy hair.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm okay, at least I think I am. One day I'll be thinking I look good and can be on par with other good looking guys then BAM out comes this unrealistically good looking guy, in real life, and then I go down to thinking I'm ugly.


----------



## Luna Sea

I'm not. I've been told I'm ugly many times, and even though I don't think I'm actually ugly, I'm definitely not particularly attractive


----------



## Kittycake0011

I hate the way I look more than anything. And the acne isnt really helping...


----------



## Brian29

I've been complimented on my looks quite a bit when I was in my early and late teens, but I've also had some random person tell me "you're a weird looking dude" out of nowhere. I'm on the fence with this one, and SA sure as hell isn't helping. I feel ugly all the time.


----------



## erikahawkins

*I do.*

I do. Ever since I was a kid, people always tell me that I am not so pretty. That I am fat.


----------

